# Door lock kit worth the $$$?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought it because I was lazy. I didn't like reaching back and around.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

lol! I had no idea that wasn't factory on my car. where was the original location?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its factory on the 06. Its located in the center console, under the window switches.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I did that, and may have pressed it three times just to see if it's still working.

I vote skip it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I did that on my 05 and use it all the time. I bought the button and bezel from GM Parts Direct and wired it myself. The button was $12.45 (92179696) and the bezel was $4.24 (92179978). The shipping was actually more than the parts.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> I vote skip it.


:agree
If you won't use it often skip it. I don't use mine often because I hardly drive this car off base.


HP11 said:


> I did that on my 05 and use it all the time. I bought the button and bezel from GM Parts Direct and wired it myself. The button was $12.45 (92179696) and the bezel was $4.24 (92179978). The shipping was actually more than the parts.


Thats the way to go. I think I posted the wiring diagram one time on the forum. I can post it again for folks that can't find it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Thats the way to go. I think I posted the wiring diagram one time on the forum. I can post it again for folks that can't find it.


I believe I got the diagram I used from you....


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess my answer to the question "Door lock kit worth the $$$?" would be no since it only cost me about $40-45 to do it the way I did it which comes out looking like a stock 06 and doesn't have the 'bluetooth buttons' that are in that overpriced kit. IMO, everything from JHP is overpriced.....


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I need to plan a trip to Australia for next year.

Just imagine the $$$ that I would be saving if I included a Coupe 4 kit to ship back.......


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> I need to plan a trip to Australia for next year.
> 
> Just imagine the $$$ that I would be saving if I included a Coupe 4 kit to ship back.......


What Coupe4 kit? The AWD system? It may only work for a RHD and auto setup car??? And the body was modded to fit the wider track.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought the outside kit was just a bunch of snap on molding.....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> I thought the outside kit was just a bunch of snap on molding.....


Yes.


----------



## InfiniteReality (Sep 29, 2010)

I appogize in advance for reviing this thread! First off, thank you for the part numbers for what i need. 

Anyone have the wiring diagram as stated earlier in the thread? I'm sure I can figure it out, but if someone has a diagram it'd be VERY MUCH appreciated and save me some headache! 

Thank you!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I hope I'm not violating anything by posting this here. These are the complete instructions. JHP purposely left out crucial info in the instructions on their site. I guess that was intended to give incentive to buy their kit.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Yes.
> 
> YouTube - HSV Coupe4 (VZ) Trailer


Ah, so that's why they have skid plates. :lol: Odd that they had a clearly left hand drive car in that video that rolled off the assembly line with a Pontiac front clip.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I just had this installed and the door locks seem to only work when the car is turned off.

I'm trying to make this work regardless if the car is on or off.

Can this be done?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine work when the car is running.....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Mine work when the car is running.....


Same here


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

double check and make sure you're pulling power from a constant source and not a switched source


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, so here is what happened.

Apparently my 2005 GTO was one of the early models sold in late 2004 when the BCM software that controls the door lock features was an early version. 

I was told that somewhere in the mid to later 2005 models the software was upgraded and the door lock will work with a simply installtion.

I had to get a OEM GM door switch from a suburban and it worked with some other wiring, etc.

The work was doen via Bestbuy and this installer did an amazing job.


----------

